# No permission to view?



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum.

hmmm bit stupid isnt it? to have a sponsor section you cant even view......

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Is that the naughty girl bottom shots ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont get it......lol

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum.
> 
> hmmm bit stupid isnt it? to have a sponsor section you cant even view......
> 
> ...


All sponsors or certain ones?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All fixed


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

was just a certain one, one of the new ones, but can now, thanks John

J
xx


----------

